# Nakakaingit



## vanilla_kiss64

Can someone please tell me the exact meaning of this sentence?
Nag tetxt ako sa kaibigan ko na pero hindi naman ako 100% sigurado sa ibig sabihin ng 'nakakaingit'.

_"Nakakaingit ka naman"_

Selamat po.


----------



## Wacky...

_I__nggit_ means _envy_.

To describe someone or something as _nakakainggit_ means that that someone or something makes you envious.

"Nakakainggit ka naman."

But it's too strong to use the word _envy_ here.
I think it's enough to translate it as "I'm jealous (of you)."


----------



## Equinozio

Agree with Wacky about the meaning of nakakainggit.

_Nakakainggit ka naman_ can also be translated as _I'm envious of you_ or _Lucky you_.


----------



## vanilla_kiss64

Ok, selamat sa pag tulong po ninyo ha. Getz ko na


----------



## Equinozio

It's salamat.


----------



## vanilla_kiss64

Oh oo nga, salamat. Pasensya na po sa pag sulat ko, tinuruan ko ang sarili ko mag sulat ng tagalog e kasi 'di nga tinuruan ako ng mama ko.


----------

